# Information tech jobs -Java-j2ee



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

Howz current IT market in Australia for J2ee -5 yrs experience.
What will be the salary range/year and where are the better job openings?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

You're best bet is to look around some job forums - some are listed in the 'PLEASE READ' stickies at the top of the forum. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

ikhan said:


> Howz current IT market in Australia for J2ee -5 yrs experience.
> What will be the salary range/year and where are the better job openings?


Search the forum for java and j2ee , in a recent thready posted by velmor_gopal says opportunity in java are very rare in OZ , but it all depends from person to person and time to time.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
The job prospects for Java/J2EE candidates are bright provided the candidates have prior AUSSIE experience.Otherwise, the prospects are a bit dim.I would suggest all the non-DWH candidates aspiring to go to AUS to go on a project from their company itself to get some initial AUSSIE experience.Otherwise the candidates might face rough weather atleast for the initial 3-4 months..
One of my Java friends (not a member of this forum) has not been able to find a suitable job for the past 3 months. He is working in a bakery now and simultaneously searching for jobs.

Regards,
Gopal Desikan





Ozaspirant said:


> Search the forum for java and j2ee , in a recent thready posted by velmor_gopal says opportunity in java are very rare in OZ , but it all depends from person to person and time to time.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> The job prospects for Java/J2EE candidates are bright provided the candidates have prior AUSSIE experience.Otherwise, the prospects are a bit dim.I would suggest all the non-DWH candidates aspiring to go to AUS to go on a project from their company itself to get some initial AUSSIE experience.Otherwise the candidates might face rough weather atleast for the initial 3-4 months..
> One of my Java friends (not a member of this forum) has not been able to find a suitable job for the past 3 months. He is working in a bakery now and simultaneously searching for jobs.
> 
> ...


Hi Gopal,
Would the requirement for Australian experience be the case with any IT candidate? A friend of mine will be migrating in a couple of months and I think her experience is either in Java or in Oracle (am not sure). Was wondering if she will also find it tough initially? Moreover, she has not been working for the last 2 years.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Bbay2Oz said:


> Hi Gopal,
> Would the requirement for Australian experience be the case with any IT candidate? A friend of mine will be migrating in a couple of months and I think her experience is either in Java or in Oracle (am not sure). Was wondering if she will also find it tough initially? Moreover, she has not been working for the last 2 years.


Personally I would be very unlikely to appoint anyone that hasn't worked in the last two years - although it is dependent on the reason for not working.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
If your friend is into Datawarehousing, then she'll find it easy to get a job (even without any prior AUS experience).This is because this skill is hugely in demand in AUS.All the other skills require prior AUS experience (at least as of now).I was in Sydney for 15 days.I found it extremely difficult despite having loads of experience working in the UK/UAE/USA. That is how it is in AUS.

Reg,
Gopal Desikan




Bbay2Oz said:


> Hi Gopal,
> Would the requirement for Australian experience be the case with any IT candidate? A friend of mine will be migrating in a couple of months and I think her experience is either in Java or in Oracle (am not sure). Was wondering if she will also find it tough initially? Moreover, she has not been working for the last 2 years.


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> If your friend is into Datawarehousing, then she'll find it easy to get a job (even without any prior AUS experience).This is because this skill is hugely in demand in AUS.All the other skills require prior AUS experience (at least as of now).I was in Sydney for 15 days.I found it extremely difficult despite having loads of experience working in the UK/UAE/USA. That is how it is in AUS.
> 
> Reg,
> Gopal Desikan


Hi, Velmoor,

I have around 6.6 years of work experience in software development using Java 1.4, 1.5, Core Java, J2EE, Swings, JSP, Servlets, JSTL, JDBC, HTML, XML, Struts, Spring, Hibernate technologies.
4 yrs -India experience + 3 yrs -Dubai exp.
Presently working in Dubai. 

Please guide me , Is it Ok for me to get the job in J2ee.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> If your friend is into Datawarehousing, then she'll find it easy to get a job (even without any prior AUS experience).This is because this skill is hugely in demand in AUS.All the other skills require prior AUS experience (at least as of now).I was in Sydney for 15 days.I found it extremely difficult despite having loads of experience working in the UK/UAE/USA. That is how it is in AUS.
> 
> Reg,
> Gopal Desikan


Thank you. No idea whether it is data warehousing, will ask her.



Cnf said:


> Personally I would be very unlikely to appoint anyone that hasn't worked in the last two years - although it is dependent on the reason for not working.


You're right. The thing is she gets so many calls from headhunters locally (in India) that she is imagining it will be the same when she is here.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
Your skill set is, no doubt, rich.
As Java is not the flavour of the season in AUS, it would not be easy to get a job in AUS without prior AUS experience.Dubai/Indian experience adds little (meaning no) value.I wouldn't say that it is impossible to get a job in AUS.It's just that employers prefer people with some AUS experience.First of all, have u got your PR visa or are u planning to apply for one?If u have still not applied for one, then I would say that UK or UAE is better than AUS.

Reg,
Gopal Desikan





ikhan said:


> Hi, Velmoor,
> 
> I have around 6.6 years of work experience in software development using Java 1.4, 1.5, Core Java, J2EE, Swings, JSP, Servlets, JSTL, JDBC, HTML, XML, Struts, Spring, Hibernate technologies.
> 4 yrs -India experience + 3 yrs -Dubai exp.
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just to add to what Gopal has been saying about DWH demand, I sent my CV to an Aussie DWH / BI consultancy three days ago. I said that I have positive ACS skills assessment as DWH specialist and all documents ready for a visa but I need a sponsor.

I was just giving it a try with no real hope of an answer but I was so surprised to receive an email this morning, asking about my availability for a telephone interview from Mauritius! I wonder now if I should send other applications like this.

Since DWH seems to be so much in demand, do you think it might be actually easier to get an employer-sponsored visa rather than going the skilled indepent way?


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> Your skill set is, no doubt, rich.
> As Java is not the flavour of the season in AUS, it would not be easy to get a job in AUS without prior AUS experience.Dubai/Indian experience adds little (meaning no) value.I wouldn't say that it is impossible to get a job in AUS.It's just that employers prefer people with some AUS experience.First of all, have u got your PR visa or are u planning to apply for one?If u have still not applied for one, then I would say that UK or UAE is better than AUS.
> 
> ...


Gopi,
thanks for reply. Are u in australia? 
after seeing vaccany in the job sites, there are so many jobs for J2ee, is it not true?
as per my understanding Indian expereience is not less than any other exp. 

yes i have Aust PR and planning to mig to aust soon with in one month time.


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi,
Your understanding and their understanding are diametrically opposite, unfortunately..
All they want is someone with prior AUS experience.
If u want to quit and go to AUS, pls be prepared to be without a job there for at least 3-4 months.

Reg,
Gopal




ikhan said:


> Gopi,
> thanks for reply. Are u in australia?
> after seeing vaccany in the job sites, there are so many jobs for J2ee, is it not true?
> as per my understanding Indian expereience is not less than any other exp.
> ...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Rub,
Go ahead!!! Opportunity has come knocking at your door..
I know 2-3 people (DWH) who have been sponsored completely by their employers.
All the best..
That's the power of DWH.

Reg,
Gopal



Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to add to what Gopal has been saying about DWH demand, I sent my CV to an Aussie DWH / BI consultancy three days ago. I said that I have positive ACS skills assessment as DWH specialist and all documents ready for a visa but I need a sponsor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Gopal,

Thanks, we have arranged for a telephone interview tomorrow morning. I'll keep you guys posted of the outcome.




velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi Rub,
> Go ahead!!! Opportunity has come knocking at your door..
> I know 2-3 people (DWH) who have been sponsored completely by their employers.
> All the best..
> ...


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

All the best Rub..

Reg,
Gopal Desikan




Rub said:


> Hi Gopal,
> 
> Thanks, we have arranged for a telephone interview tomorrow morning. I'll keep you guys posted of the outcome.


----------



## xxxxxxxr.vijay83 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Gopal,

I am Vijay. I got my 176 Visa for NSW State. I am planning to come to Sydney by May end.

I got 5 yrs of Experience in Java. I have read all java related threads. I am finding it difficult to understand what needs to be done for java job search.

how is the market for java /j2ee jobs ? 

Can you please help me on this regard.


----------



## pawinder_gupta (Nov 20, 2011)

r.vijay83 said:


> Hi Gopal,
> 
> I am Vijay. I got my 176 Visa for NSW State. I am planning to come to Sydney by May end.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,
I am Pawinder and have 10+ years of exp in java/j2ee. I also have 176 Visa for NSW. I will be moving to sydney in June. 

I applied for few jobs online, but did not get any response. Still trying my luck.


----------



## xxxxxxxr.vijay83 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Pawinder Gupta,

Thanks for your reply. I am not getting details about the jobs or even a call from recruiting agents.


my email id :r(dot)vijay83(at)gmail(dot)com. Can you pls send a test mail.

regards,
Vijay.


----------



## ssen (Dec 20, 2012)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Hi,
> The job prospects for Java/J2EE candidates are bright provided the candidates have prior AUSSIE experience.Otherwise, the prospects are a bit dim.I would suggest all the non-DWH candidates aspiring to go to AUS to go on a project from their company itself to get some initial AUSSIE experience.Otherwise the candidates might face rough weather atleast for the initial 3-4 months..
> One of my Java friends (not a member of this forum) has not been able to find a suitable job for the past 3 months. He is working in a bakery now and simultaneously searching for jobs.
> 
> ...


I have total 7+ years IT exp with 3 years in Australia (deputed) and rest in India. How is the opportunity for Java Server side programming in Australia, as in most of the job sites I find jobs which focuses majorly on UI design rather than server side or middleware java development.I have applied for 189 and plan to move to Au sometime this year.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sridharpolavarapu (May 6, 2013)

ssen said:


> I have total 7+ years IT exp with 3 years in Australia (deputed) and rest in India. How is the opportunity for Java Server side programming in Australia, as in most of the job sites I find jobs which focuses majorly on UI design rather than server side or middleware java development.I have applied for 189 and plan to move to Au sometime this year.
> Thanks in advance.


I am also planning to migrate to Australia (189 visa approved). Please provide me some guidance on the current market scenario.Will general elections in September 2013 have any impact on employers hiring and expansion plans ?


----------



## sridharpolavarapu (May 6, 2013)

sridharpolavarapu said:


> I am also planning to migrate to Australia (189 visa approved). Please provide me some guidance on the current market scenario.Will general elections in September 2013 have any impact on employers hiring and expansion plans ?


Any one recently migrated ? It would be of great help if someone who has recently migrated would share their experiences .


----------



## jj1986 (Apr 23, 2013)

sridharpolavarapu said:


> Any one recently migrated ? It would be of great help if someone who has recently migrated would share their experiences .


I haven't gone yet (probably mid 2014), but like yourself I've been granted a 189 and have 5 years experience as a Java developer.

Have you had any luck searching for jobs? It's too far out for me to apply for anything as yet, however a quick search on seek.com.au presents a lot of opportunities in Sydney/Melbourne


----------



## sridharpolavarapu (May 6, 2013)

jj1986 said:


> I haven't gone yet (probably mid 2014), but like yourself I've been granted a 189 and have 5 years experience as a Java developer.
> 
> Have you had any luck searching for jobs? It's too far out for me to apply for anything as yet, however a quick search on seek.com.au presents a lot of opportunities in Sydney/Melbourne


I have not started searching for the jobs. I am planning to setup voip at home before 
starting the search. Hope to find one soon


----------



## signkhar1101 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Gopal 

I just approching all senior expact to get an answer to my queries or dilemma I have in my mind.
I an IT professional currently working in United States I need to know filling PR might be good or bad in the following situation of mine..

1) I am in my late 30 and have 12 years of working experience in java/j2ee. I dont have any friends of relatives who reside in Australia hence I am unaware of the job market in my specific feild.

2) I have applied for my GC in US it might take time I understand but getting a PR and travelling to Australia I might loss my current US job with GC application status. Is it worth sacrificing the GC process in between for Australian PR. I dont mind doing it if the opportunites are better in australia compared to United states.

3)How safe is to travel with PR to australia without a job in hand. Is their any kind of support from the govt if stayed jobless for long time ?

4)Also need to know following things work culture , cost of living, average pay package with my experience and skill set, education for kids compared to India.

Thanks


----------

